# Chihuahua



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

I had a chihuahua mix and wasn't a fan of him. We got him from the humane society and he was such a nice dog. 3 years later neither DH or I had been able to bond with him and got to the point where we didn't even like him. We found him a new home with a friends mom who is older and needed a companion. He is doing great with her, so we are happy for him. We now have our golden Milla and love her.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I've seen both ends of the spectrum. Our niece has a crazy one, has to go in his kennel if anyone comes over, snarls as you walk by. Then there are the two sweet long- haired chihuahuas that we meet on our walks, friendly, good with people and dogs, jess loves them and they show no fear of him.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

They are smart dogs and absolutely must be trained and come from a good breeder. Otherwise - nippy, pee-ee, destructive, mean...


----------



## Pup (May 12, 2012)

I have a 5 year old Chihuaha, I've had her since she was 5 weeks old, she came from a HORRIBLE byb. She is a great little dog, she is a little shy, but I wouldnt trade her for anything. I'm not sure if I;d ever get another Chi though. She is super smart and knows about 42 tricks (more or less). If you decide to get one, maybe an older one from a shelter so you know the personality a bit more?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

They can be really great and loving little dogs, and they are terrific watch dogs. I see a great many at our local SPCA where I volunteer. The biggest mistake people make with them is not training them. They can become quite aggressive and unmanageable without proper training. With good training they are great companions and can be quite loving. I don't see myself ever owning one, but I've met quite a few I wanted to stick in a pocket and take away!


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

My niece has one. She is very sweet, but she barks, a lot! 

She has my nephews 100# German Sheppard mix on the run when they play. She came over the play with Roxxi the other day and had her on the run too. Roxxi would lay down to try and play with her and she would run up and bite (not hard) her ear! They played all the time when Roxxi was a little puppy, but now I don't think Rox likes her very much any more.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I was bitten by one a few years ago. If they were capable of doing any damage, they'd likely be labeled a dangerous breed. 

If I was looking for a smaller companion dog, I'd probably look for a well bred Cocker Spaniel, although we have one of those next door who's nuts. Small dogs are a mixed bag.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

I think of small dogs as pets, and large dogs as companions. Never really been a small dog fan, it's hard to find ones without issues!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Papillon*

If a Chi doesn't work out for you, research and consider a Papillon! I have had many dogs, large and small, and my Pap is definitely a favorite for so many reasons! Of course, GR for our big girl.....:wavey: Vicki


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I have seen a lot of ugly (ok, probably poorly bred) chihuahuas that BARK BARK BARK! Uggh.
But this little one I met was not like any I had ever seen before-perfectly proportioned (the oversized ears were perfect too), it wasn't a barker, it was playful/friendly (not scared or aggressive) and it color pattern (black back with tan or white, I can't remember) that was like a GSD I had as a child.
Probably I won't find another chi like the one I met.


----------

